# Home Server | Eigenbau oder doch fertig kaufen?



## RC-X (6. November 2012)

Hi Leute,

Ich melde mich seit langem mal wieder, da ich im Hardware-Bereich nicht mehr so informiert und aktiv bin.
Und zwar geht es um einen kleinen Server, der seine Dienste im Privatbereich tun soll.

Verwendungszwecke wären:
- Klassisches Datengrab (Archivierung von wichtigen Dokumenten via Scan-to-folder, Bilder etc.)
- Streamen von Musik über iTunes und Steuerung über iPhone etc.
- Streaming von 1080p Videos
- FTP-Server (von außen für mich erreichbar, dyndns etc ist mir klar, bin ein Netzwerker)
- Evtl Exchange Server
- Evtl will ich mein Heimnetzwerk auch als kleine Domäne aufbauen (4 Windows-Rechner, 2 iPhones, 2 iPads, 1 Multifunktionsdrucker)
        -> Vllt lasse ich DNS und DHCP auch gleich über den Server laufen
- Als Betriebssystem werde ich entweder Windows Server 2008, oder Server 2012 verwenden.
- iTunes läuft meines Wissens nach nicht unter Windows Server, deswegen würde ich eine VM mit Windows 7 drauf klatschen.
- Schlankes, kleines Gehäuse wäre auch nicht schlecht 

Das wären die Anforderungen.
Jetzt kommt es zur Hardware und da hakt es bei mir derzeit etwas.
Klar, Redundanz und Zuverlässigkeit (High Availibility) wären mir schon wichtig, andererseits will ich jetzt kein Vermögen ausgeben.

Vom Aufbau her dachte ich an ein kleines System mit einem AMD Llano (integrierte Grafikeinheit -> HD-Streaming) und dazu 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher.
Dann dazu noch 2 große Festplatten im RAID 1. 
Das Netzteil sollte dementsprechend auch ausdauernd und effizient sein.

Jetzt die Fragen: Kann ich normale PC-Hardware im Dauerbetrieb so laufen lassen? (Machen das vor allem die Platten mit?)
Meint ihr ein Software RAID tut es, oder wäre ein RAID Controller sinnvoller? Habe bisher keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Software RAID's.

Was das Budget angeht... Ich lass mich überraschen, nur so viel: So günstig wie möglich, so teuer wie nötig.


Freu mich schon auf euer Feedback!!! 

Grüße
RC-X

PS: Ich habe andere Threads schon gesehen, aber da sind Minecraft-Server etc dabei & soweit ich weiß, fressen die ziemlich Ressourcen x)
Deswegen habe ich etwas eigenes gemacht


----------



## Seriousjonny007 (7. November 2012)

Morgen,


So würde ich es machen  

Intel Pentium G645, 2x 2.90GHz, boxed (BX80623G645) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gigabyte GA-H61MA-D3V, H61 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
2x Western Digital AV-GP 1000GB, 16MB Cache, SATA 6Gb/s (WD10EUCX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  (ist für 24/7 geeignet)
Samsung SH-224BB schwarz, SATA, bulk (BEBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Cougar A300 300W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
AeroCool QS-202 mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (oder jedes ande Gehäuse deiner wahl)

Macht €379,-

Mfg


http://geizhals.at/de/666989


----------



## der pc-nutzer (7. November 2012)

mit etwas mehr geld würde das sinnvoll sein:
mobo: Asus F2A85-M LE AMD A85X So.FM2 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail - Hardware, 111€
cpu: AMD A10 Series A10-5800K 4x 3.80GHz So.FM2 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks 70€
netzteil: 550 Watt Rasurbo Eco & Power Non-Modular 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks 37€

gesamt 70€ mehr


----------



## Seriousjonny007 (7. November 2012)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> mit etwas mehr geld würde das sinnvoll sein:
> 
> netzteil: 550 Watt Rasurbo Eco & Power Non-Modular 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks 37€


 

Das Netzteil ist aber sowas von überdimonsioniert
und der A10 verbrennt unter last auch um einiges mehr strom als der Pentium
im Idel sind sie gleich.


----------



## AmdNator (7. November 2012)

Hi,

also Liano hört sich gut an das auf einem ITX Board und Du hast schon ein Super teil zusammen,

Gehäuse würde ich die Hier nehmen:

http://www.chenbro.eu/corporatesite/products_detail.php?sku=78
mit 180 Watt NT dabei


Chenbro Micom Co., Ltd.
ist neu so wie ich es jetzt gelesen habe kein NT dabei

dann noch das Gehäuse

Fractal Design Array R2


Board = 80 €
Asrock A75M-ITX

CPU = 36 €

AMD A4-3300 Accelerated Processor

Ram = 79 €

Kingston ValueRAM DIMM 16 GB DDR3-1600 Kit


HDD´s kann ich dir die WD RED Version empfehlen Kollege hat sich auch jetzt 2x 3TB gekauft..

Preise sind auf gerundet..

was halt noch sein könnte das Du einen Quad Core statt den Dual Core bräuchst kommt halt wirklich drauf an wieviel gestreamt wird.. Wenn du keine Domäne aufbauen möchtest würde dir vielleicht der WHS 2011 gefallen gibt es ein ITunes Server Add-In kostet aber glaub ich was

Add-In Update : iHomeServer for iTunes v2 : Home Server Blog

Sonst wenn du dich noch richtig einlesen willst dann kann ich dir die seite Foren-Übersicht • Homeserver Forum empfehlen...


Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Jimini (7. November 2012)

RC-X schrieb:


> Kann ich normale PC-Hardware im Dauerbetrieb so laufen lassen? (Machen das vor allem die Platten mit?)
> Meint ihr ein Software RAID tut es, oder wäre ein RAID Controller sinnvoller? Habe bisher keinerlei Erfahrungen mit Software RAID's.


 Ich betreibe meine Homeserver (vorher 2x1TB im RAID1, jetzt ein RAID1 aus 2x320GB fürs System und ein RAID6 aus 6x2TB für die Daten) seit Jahren mit Software-RAID. Für gewöhnlich laufen die Kisten auch 24/7 (der Fileserver hat aktuell eine Uptime von 250 Tagen). Wenn du eine gescheite Kühlung verwendest und regelmäßig nachschaust, ob alles in Ordnung ist, geht da auch nichts schief. Da ich auf Serversystemen bislang allerdings nur mit Linux gearbeitet habe, kann ich dir nicht sagen, wie man so ein System am besten im Auge behält - ich monitore sowohl privat als auch auf der Arbeit meine Systeme mit Zabbix sowie einer Handvoll Skripts, so meckern die Systeme von allein, wenn was nicht stimmt. Vielleicht gibt's da auch eine Lösung für Windows.

Vergiss' aber nicht, dir Gedanken über ein Backup zu machen, da dir das RAID1 nicht weiterhilft, wenn du versehentlich Daten löschst, ein Virus wütet oder ein Hardwaredefekt alles in den Tod reißt.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Magic12345 (7. November 2012)

Mit Server 2008 und einem Exchange Server drauf ist das aber wahrlich kein "kleiner" Server mehr! 
Aus meiner Erfahrung taugen die onboard RAID Controller aber nicht viel.


----------



## RC-X (7. November 2012)

Hi! 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe bisher! 
Hört sich ja alles schon recht gut an, ich werde mir morgen alles genau ansehen, heute habe ich leider nicht zu viel Zeit.
Die Gehäuse sehen sehr gut aus, dann müsste ich den Server nicht mal in der geplanten Ecke verstecken 
Den Intel werde ich mir auf jeden Fall als Alternative ansehen, wenn er weniger Strom zieht...
Hat der eine integrierte Grafikeinheit? Ich würde nur ungern eine dedizierte GraKa kaufen, zieht nur unnötig Strom.
Aber der Server wird sowieso meistens nur so vor sich hindümpeln, da ist die CPU eher zweitrangig... RAM und HDD sind bekannterweise wichtig 

Was mein Backup für den Server angeht, da würde ich ein NAS meines Dads bekommen, da fehlt lediglich ne Platte, aber eine 3 TB Platte sollte es da tun, wenn ich im Server selbst 2x 2TB im RAID 1 habe... Mal schauen, werde mir da wahrscheinlich ein Skript basteln, dass jede Woche hin- und herkopiert.

Was iTunes angeht: Das klatsche ich in eine VM auf den Server, erstelle eine virtuelle Netzwerkkarte mit eigener IP und dann fetzt das schon 

Und ja... So klein ist der Server dann doch nicht, aber ein Informatiker spielt halt gerne und hat seine persönlichen Daten gerne bei sich ;D


Ach ja, noch GAAAANZ wichtig. Welchen Virenscanner empfehlt ihr? Gibt es da was vernünftiges für WinServer?
Ne Firewall hat ja das OS selbst, bzw der Router.

Danke bis hierhin für eure Rückmeldungen, ihr seid super!


----------



## RC-X (12. November 2012)

Ich habe die AMD-Konfig bestellt 
Sollte für meine Zwecke reichen


----------



## Jeanboy (13. November 2012)

RC-X schrieb:


> Ich habe die AMD-Konfig bestellt
> Sollte für meine Zwecke reichen


 
Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Knecht  Feedback ist gern gesehn


----------



## RC-X (22. November 2012)

Feedback war gewünscht? 

Gerne doch.

Also, das Ding fetzt wie Sau und ich habe Windows Server 2012 am laufen.
Bisher habe ich den Fileserver eingerichtet, eine Webseite läuft auch schon.

Performance ist mehr als ausreichend (Gigabit-Netzwerk)

Die nächsten Tage werde ich mich damit mehr auseinandersetzen. Windows Server 2012 ist doch etwas anders & ich habe damit bisher noch nicht gearbeitet.


----------

